# The Second Avro Vulcan.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I won this on the â€™bay last week and itâ€™s just as horrid as the version I built in 1968. 

Itâ€™s a Lindberg Avro Vulcan (obviously) and is supposed to depict the second prototype, serial VX777.

This kit has been re- boxed a few times since it first came out in the 1950â€™s and Iâ€™d imagine the first run is worth a lot more than the 1973 version I have in my hands.

The Lindberg Vulcan is the only version to depict one of the prototypes, Frog produced the B1 production version, also in 1:96 scale,(which I built very badly in 1966) and in unmade, mint condition would sell for Â£100 as a minimum today. :fish:

Airfix made the B2 in 1:72 scale and is promoting it on the "Vulcan To the Sky" site as XH558 here http://www.vulcantotheskystore.co.uk/product/1%3A72_XH558_50th_Anniversary_Airfix_Model_Kit_AIRFIX1

The Lindberg kit is quite inaccurate, the parts donâ€™t fit properly, but itâ€™s a nice thing to play with. I was going to make some serious corrections rather than build it out of the box (OOTB or OTB in some circles), but Iâ€™m just going to make a few minor ones and leave it at that.

The decals have yellowed a lot and are getting the â€œsunlight treatmentâ€ but that may take many weeks (or fail completely) to get the yellow to retreat.

Poorly fitting components and bad seams was an every day chore when I made Royal Doulton figurines for a living, so I might be able to make this kit look presentable on that score.

I canâ€™t say the same for the painting of it. Iâ€™ve never used an airbrush or rattle can on a kit and donâ€™t have the space to set up a spray booth. Iâ€™ll have to use a brush or two, and my eyes and hands are not what they were.

But at least it's a challenge. 

The picture was taken by the seller, by the way.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Fantastic. I made an airfix Vulcan years ago along with many others. With Airfix, fettling was part if the fun! Revell and Tamya were much better quality but that was reflected in the price and my pocket money wouldn't stretch that far.

I made a few boats recently and bought a revell airbrush kit. I was surprised how easy it was to achieve great results. I did mine in the shed with a large cardboard box as a makeshift 'booth'.

Please put up some work in progress pics.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice challenge Stan, those decals might also need a coat of varnish before dipping them, sometime old waterslide transfers loose thier coating intergrity and float away into a hundred slivers in the dish, a coating of varnish will hold them together again whilst they release the backing.

I still remember my very first Airfix kit....a Grumman Gosling seaplane....and in my loft I still have the small table I used to make all my kits on, complete with all the little "glue blobs" well hardened now


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

This thread brings back a few memories, I used to love building Airfix model aircraft when I was a kid. My bedroom ceiling looked like the Battle of Britain, absolutely covered in 'em :thumbsup:

Strange how things turn out, now I get to draw aircraft spare parts catalogues for a living!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I did the Airfix thing a long time ago my first being the Folland Gnat - I think then the RAF's jet trainer. Had loads and loads and then got into teens and exploded or attempted to make them fly with fireworks.

Went through it all again with my son except for the firework part because now I'm dead grown up :hypocrite:

Watched a DVD about the vulcan that was a Christmas pressie recently, the Avro test pilot strapped himself into the 707B experimental aircraft complete with tweed suit and tie!

No sign of any Yellow Seikos on the RAF crews though.

Look forward to seeing the completed Vulcan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just a few Q&Ds, I'll be back later with words. :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Progress thus far, Iâ€™ve taken some strong analgesics tonight so bear with me!:-

Wings assembled, seam filling underway.

Undercarriage doors fitted and being levelled

Air intakes being smoothed out.

Leading edges filled and sanded.

Tail pipes blanked so that light doesnâ€™t show through the intakes.

A lot of sanding on the raised detail lines.

Wing tips and tailfin re- contoured to look more accurate.

To do:-

Buy a house with a South facing window. h34r: :lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Did you ever finish this Stan? like to see it if you did


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Did you ever finish this Stan? like to see it if you did


Hi, no itâ€™s not finished but itâ€™s about ready for paint. Iâ€™m not going to go any further until the decals have bleached properly, they are getting there but the carrier film is still a bit discoloured.

The decals have been in a window (facing West) since the first post three months ago, I should have taken them to a tanning salon. 

When (if) it gets finished I'll post some pics.:wink1:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Stan said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever finish this Stan? like to see it if you did
> ...


You're a patient man - look forward to seeing the pics.


----------

